# Taff's Journal



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok, ive never really done anything like this and im a bit worried of everyones thoughts of it tbh. By looking at some of ur profiles im really really under-eating, under-training and im not half the size n strengh as most of you on here. Now im not putting my job down as an excuse but it does effect my diet as im when i eat/if i eat. Im learning to be a plasterer and its a bot of a pain getting enough time to stop for food. But here goes, any input (apart from laughing lol) will be taken onboard and very appreciated.

Monday 9.7.12.

2scoops reflex instant whey. Multi vitamins, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner ( all tablets) mug of coffee, bowl of fruit n fibre = breackfast

Salad box, tin of tuna, orange, apple, banana, kiwi, 4 pumkin oatcakes, cup of tea = lunch

350ml forest fruit juice, 1scoop 50 calibre + 2scoops green mag = pre workout

work out

450ml water, 2scoops whey, 1 scoop PhD carb powder, 1/2 scoop glutamin powder. bromelain, carnitine, bcaa, zma (all tablets) = post work out shake

1tin makerel, brown pasta, sweetcorn = dinner

The workout.

Back.

Chin ups. 9,8,8,7,7,7,6

Seated pull. 50kg 15,15 60kg 12,10 70kg 8,6

Lat pull down 50kg 15, 15, 80kg 12,10,10,10

Single arm dumbell rise 25kg 12 30kg 12,12,12 35kg 8,8

decline sit ups 25, 25 +5kg 25, 25, +10kg 20,20

Its prob not the best uve ever read :whistling:  :whistling:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Welcome to the world of journals brother. Be patient with it and keep it up to date for yourself, and if you write, they will come!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Welcome to the world of journals brother. Be patient with it and keep it up to date for yourself, and if you write, they will come!


Is that roughly how to do it tho? lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I also give reps to the visitors, its less messy than blowjobs lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I also give reps to the visitors, its less messy than blowjobs lol.


Give reps to visitors?lol yea prob best to avoid any messiness lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Ok day two of journals. erm, still not too sure if im doing this whole thing right or not?

Breakfast - 2scoop whey protein shake, mug of coffee, bowl of fruit n fibre with skimmed milk (always skimmed milk). A multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain and a thermo burner.

10am - salad box with whole tin of tuna, apple, banana and two pumkin seed oatcakes

1pm - brown pasta, makerel and sweetcorn, apple, orange and two pumkin seed oatcakes

Pre workout - 1scoop 50calibre, 2scoops green mag shake

Post workout - 2scoops whey protein, 1scoop carb powder, 1 scoop glutamin powder. A bromelain, bcaa, zma and carnitine tablets

Dinner (which im cooking now) - a Jacket Potato with a tin of tuna and a small spoon of extra light mayo

Bedtime - 2scoop syntha-6 protein shake n bromelain tablet

My workout today went quiet well i thought, felt i could of done slighty heavier weights on some things tho. I done legs n bi-ceps.

Seated/lie down squat machine = 50kg 15, 15 100kg 15,15 150kg 15, 15 200kg 10 ( felt i could of gone bout another 50kg heavier atleast)

Biceps curls = 12.5kg 12, 12 17.5kg 10,10,10,10

Seated calf rise = 35kg 15,15,15 40kg 12,12

Hammer culs = 15kg 12 20kg 8,8,8 22.5kg 7

Hamstring/glute push machine = 50kg 15 70kg 10,10,10,10

reverse curls = 30kg barbell 10,10,10,10,10

Abductor = 50kg 15,15,15,12

Adductor = 45kg 15 50kg 15,15,15

Hill walk. 10%incline, 3.6mph, 25mins, 239calories


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I particularly interested in growing my arms and traps at the moment, when I work out, The part I want to grow the most is the part I hit first, btw to make your arms look bigger really smash the hell out of your triceps ;-D


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont struggle with traps, ive actually been told to calm down on trap workouts as my missus doesnt like the no neck look lol. I do try n do tris just fancied doing legs n bis today lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good stuff, Ive got good growth, just keeping an eye on the aesthetics ;-D Not that I'm much to look at yet lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Day 3 of Journal's. 11.7.12.

Today has been indifferent, struggled with the food but hammerd the gym  The amount of carbs is really a struggle plus i think 2tins of tuna is just too much food. Mite have to tweak that a bit.

Breakfast - 2scoops whey protein shake, mug of coffee, bowl of fruit n fibre. A multi vit, omega 3, bromelain and thermo burner tablets.

10am - 75g brown pasta (pre cooking weight) 2tins makerel, 4forks of sweetcorn. Apple, banana, 1cheese oatcake and 1 pumkin seed oatcake

1pm - 75g brown pasta, 2tins tuna, 4forks of sweetcorn. Orange, half a pineapple, 1 cheese oatcake

pre workout - 350ml forest fruit juice, 2green mag scoops, 1 scoop 50 calibre

Post workout - 2scoops whey protein, 1scoop carb powder, 1scoop glutemin powder

Dinner - Jacket potato, 200g cottage cheese, salad.

Bedtime - syntha6 protein shake

Im guna start logging my macro's down...soon, its hard working it all out, especially with all the fruit i eat.

Workout today was Shoulders

Seated press - 50kg 15,15. 75kg 11,11 80kg 8 85kg 6, 5

Shrugs smith machine - 40kg 15,15 50kg 12,12,12

upright rows smith machine - 20kg 7,7,7,7,7

front rise ( i do palm down and then hammer style) - 10kg 15,15 17.5kg 8,8,8,8,8,8

Side rise - 10kg 15 17.5kg 8,8,7

Rear rise - 10kg 15 17.5kg 10,9,8,8

Rotate cuff up/down - 8kg 12,12,12

rotate cuff side 2 side - 8kg 12,12,12

Standing military press - 20kg 10,9,9,8

Abs

Reverse ball crunch - 25,25,25,25

Ball crunch - 25,25,25,25

Oblique ball twist - 20,20,20,20 (each side)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good job there mate.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Good job there mate.


cheers mate. I felt really good in the gym but the eating was hard work, the first pasta batch was fine as it had the oil from the makerel, but the tuna pasta was a massive struggle.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wonder, when I'm having cards I like rice, I use mint jelly for flavor, and multi grain mustard. Flavorings a tough one.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I wonder, when I'm having cards I like rice, I use mint jelly for flavor, and multi grain mustard. Flavorings a tough one.


i cant stand brown rice, but i suppose a diet wouldnt be the same with out some hardships lol. I just add chillies n garlic to everything lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Im still not handling the food side of my new diet, its hard to eat so much every so often. I had a really stressfull day and i could of just sacked the gym off, im glad i didnt as i got my stress out and 2hrs flew by 

Breakfast - 2scoops whey protein, 1scoop carb powder. A multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain and a thermo burner tablets. cup of coffee, bowl of fruit n fibre.

10am - 75g brown pasta, 2tins makerel, 4forks of sweetcorn. 2 cheese oatcakes. banana and apple

1pm - salad box, 2tins of tuna, 2 cheese oatcakes, 1punet of grapes, apple

pre workout shake - 350ml forest fruit juice, 2scoops green mag + 1scoop 50 calibre

post workout shake - 2scoops whey protein, 1scoop carb powder, 1/2 scoop glutamin powder. bcaa, zma, bromelain and carnitine tablet

dinner - jacket potato with 1tin tuna

bedtime - 2scoops syntha6 protein

Workout

Chest + calves

Incline bench press - 40kg 15,15 60kg 10,10,10 70kg 7, 6

Seated calve rise - 40kg 12,12,12 42.5kg 10 45kg 10,10

Dumbbell press - 27.5kg 14, 14 30kg 11,10 32.5kg 8,7

Standing calve rise on smith machine off a hop up - 40kg 15,15 60kg 12,12 70kg 10,10

Fly's - 15kg 15,15 20kg 12,12

Seated wide press - 50kg 12,12 70kg 9,8,8,8

Decline sit ups with 15kg plate - 25,25,25,25

Decline oblique twist with 15kg plate = 12,12,12,12

Hill walk - 3.7mph, 10%, 20mins = 192calories


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

looks good mate, gotta say, I am gonna do some tinned mackerel next week for a couple days, sounds good!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

They go down really well mate. its easier to eat 2tins of makerel than 2tins tuna lol. im guna have to proper look at the rest of it tho :blush:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm mad on boiled eggs, Ive dropped them a little while cutting, but when I'm not dieting hard I can do six or eight a day. Doing two at the moment + 2 raw eggs in my shakes (one in each).


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So ive had a week off and went glamping up to the lakes. Stress free week for me. Ive been eating my weight in wine gums and now its time to burn off the love handles Lol. It was my first day bk on the diet and first sesh bk at the gym and i must admit it went ok, no hunger pangs and felt good down the gym, right arm still sore but its nuthin to worry bout....i hope. Any ways here goes.

Food.

Breakfast - 50g porridge with semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein.

tablets- multi - vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner.

10am - 50g brown pasta, 1 tin makerel in brine, half red pepper, 4forks of sweetcorn. 1 slice of granola bar, apple, 2 pumkin oatcakes

1pm - 50g brown pasta, 1 tin makerel in sunflower oil, half red pepper, 4 forks sweetcorn. 1 slice granola bar, banana, orange

pre-workout - 300ml forest fruit juice, 2 scoops green mag + 1scoop 50 callibre

post workout - 2scoops whey, 1 scoop carb powder, 1/2 scoop glutamin.

tablets - bromelain, carnitine, bcaa, zma

Pre bed - 2scoops syntha 6 protein

Macro's for the day

Carb - 170.8g

Protein - 187.7g

fat - 77g

calories - 2165

Workout.

Chest.

Flat bench - 50kg 15 80kg 8, 8 90kg 3

incline dumbell (+ bar) - 20kg 15 (20kg bar 15) 15 (30kg bar 15) 15 (30kg bar 12)

fly's - 15kg 15,15,15 17.5kg 12

overhead stretch + press - 30kg 15,15,15

decline dumbell - 25kg 8,10,10

decline sit up +20kgplate 20,20,20,20,20

oblique crunch + 20kgplate 20,20,20,20,20

hill walk - 15mins, 5.7kph,10% incline 145calories

Im a little worried with the amount of fat in the diet. Is it too much?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Still feeling the effects of the week off. feeling very fat and very weak. but still hoping it will fade by the end of week  Still a little worried with the fat amount im consuming tho 

Food.

Breakfast. 50g porridge with semi skimmed milk +30g sultanas, 1 whomeal muffin, 2 scoops whey protein

tablets. multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner

10am. 50g brown pasta, 1 tin makerel in brine, half a red pepper, 4 forks of sweetcorn. Apple. 1 slice granola bar. 1 pumpkin seed oatcake

1pm. 50g brown pasta, 1 tin makerel in sunflower oil, half red pepper, 4 forks of sweetcorn. Banana, orange, 1 slice of granola bar, 1 pumpkin seed oatcake

pre workout. 250ml forest fruit juice, 2scoops green mag + 1scoops 50 callibre

post workout. 2scoops whey protein, 1 scoop carb powder, 1/2 scoop glutamin.

tablets. bcaa, zma, bromelain, carnitine

dinner. 120g chicken, half red pepper, 1 chilli, medium sweet potato

pre bed. 2scoops syntha-6 protein.

Macro's.

Calories..2415

Carbs..192.5g

Fat.. 76.8g

Protein..194.6g

Workout.

Back.

pull ups - 8,8,7,7,7,6

bent over row machine narrow grip - 20kg 12,12 25kg 10,10

bent over row machine wide grip - 25kg 12,12 30kg 10,10

sit down pull narrow grip - 55kg 12 60kg 10,10 70kg 8

pull down - 70kg 12,12 80kg 10,10

reverse fly's cable - 9kg 15 14kg 15,12,12

deadlifts - 60kg 15,15,15,15

leg rises - 20,20,20,20,20

ball crunch - 20,20,20,20,20


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Slowly slowly catchy monkey but im getting bk in the swing of things. Im really hoping to get bk into it soon, hate feeling like a bag of crap.

Food.

Breakfast... 50g oats +30g sultanas with semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein, 1wholemeal muffin

tablets. multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner

10am...50g brown pasta, 1tin mackerel in brine, half red pepper, 4forks of sweetcorn. 1 slice granola bar. 1 apple. 1/2 punet of grapes. 1 pumpkin seed oatcake

1pm....50g brown pasta, 1 tin mackerel in sunflower oil, half a red pepper, 4forks of sweetcorn. 1 slice granola bar. 1 banana. 1 kiwi. 1 pumpkin seed oatcake

pre workout....250ml forest fruit juice, 2scoops green mag + 1scoop 50 callibre

post workout....2sccops whey protein, 1scoop carb powder, 1/2scoop glutamin

tablets...carnitine, bcaa, zma, bromelain

dinner....150g sweet potato, 150g chicken, chilli n garlic, mixed veg

pre sleep....2scoops syntha 6 protein

Macro's.

Calories..2539

Protein..242.1grams

carbs..214.1grams

fat..75.8grams

ive got one more day left with the mackerel and im guna cut one tin a day out so hopefully my fat intake will drop to 55g 

Worked.

Shoulders.

Standing military press - bar alone 20kg 15 30kg 12 35kg 10 40kg 8

Seated press machine - 70kg 10,8 80kg 6,6

front rise palm down - 10kg 15,15,15,15

front rise palm sideways - 15kg plate 15,15,15,12

shrugs on smith machine - 40kg 15,15,15,15

side rise - 10kg 15,15,15,15

rear rise - 10kg 15,15,15,15

Hill Walk. 3.6mph, 10%incline, 15mins....145calories


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I think i must be doing something wrong on this journal as im just talking to myself lmao oh well poo to u all haha ill happily talk to me  It was a mega hard day, so ****ing hot and bearly had time to eat but managed to sram my scran but just about. Had a good workout ran out of time for any cardio or abs tho so mite do extra cardio n abs 2moz 

Food.

Breakfast...1 wholemeal muffin, 50g oats +30g sultanas with semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein

Tablets...Multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner

11am...50g brown pasta +1tin mackerel in brine +half a red pepper+ 4forks sweetcorn, 1slice granola bar, banana, 1/4punet of grapes

2pm...50g brown pasta +1tin mackerel in sunflower oil +half red pepper+ 4forks sweetcorn, 1 slice granola bar, 1/4 punet of grapes

pre-workout....300ml froest fruit juice + 2scoops green mag + 1scoop 50 callibre

post workout....2scoops whey, 1scoop carb powder, 1/2scoop glutamin powder

tablets..bcaa, zma, bromelain, carnitine

dinner...150g sweet potato, 200g chicken + 1yellow pepper +garlic clove +green chilli, 1 apple

pre sleep...2sccops syntha 6

tablets...bromelain

Macro's

Calories...2501

Protein...257.4g

Carbs...214.1g

Fat...76.7g

Workout.

Arms.

Dips - 20,20,17,16,15

Hammer curls - 10kg 15 15kg 12,12,12 20kg 8

Head crushes with tri bar - 20kg 12,12,11,11

Preacher curls with ez bar - 25kg 15,15 30kg 10,10 35kg 6

pull down with rope 40kg 15 50kg 10,9 55kg 8,7

reverse grip curls - 25kgbar 12, 12 30kgbar 10,10

wrist curls -8kg 15 10kg 12,12

bicep-shoulder-tricep - 10kg 10 12.5kg 8,8,8


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good mate, esp love that you do dips, ohp and pull ups. My faves ;-D

No boiled eggs?

Tell me about bromelain.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Morning mate. Up early arnt we lol. I used to be able to do 5set of 20 on dips, bit of a struggle after some time off, guna start adding a weight next week. I can do like 98kg on the lat pull down but struggle doing pull ups lol i recon it must be the seat helping. ohp? over head pull?? i do it sometimes just depends, someone told me before its better to do it with the cable at the bottom pin as ur not using ur legs n bk to support as much, wat do u recon.

I suppose i could introduce eggs into my diet but im worried bout pushin my fat intake higher its already at 76g a day lol.

Bromelain is a protein digestive enzyme, ve been told it helps the body absorb protein better, hence why i take it after each shake. Does it work? **** knows haha does any of it? lol How u keeping anyways mate?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

was up at 530am ;-D

over head press, a great workout!

Eggs are so versatile I don't know how anyone could manage without them tbh.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Waaa and im a morning person lol thats too early for me 

Gotcha, its a great excersise hard tho, i can just manage 40kg for 8.

Yea i mite start eating more eggs just boil a load off nd eat when i need. how long they last for after cooking u think?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I boil enough for two days, dont like to go any longer, there easy enough to do.

Dont forget omelets, scrambled, poached, dry fried etc....


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

some1 put a pic up of a chicken breast in an omlette, thought that was good.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yeah, looked delicious, how do you turn your omelets over?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> yeah, looked delicious, how do you turn your omelets over?


I dont....I bang it under the grill


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Seeing as its the weekend i went to the gym earlier than normal and there for havent eaten all my meals yet. But i'll do my workout here first then latr when ive got time i'll do my meal's n macro's 

Workout.

Legs.

Sit down squat machine. 100kg 15 200kg 12,12 240kg 7,7,6

Standing calf rise on smithy with box. 20kg 15,15 25kg 12,12 30kg 12,12

Lunges. 10kg plates 10,12,12 15kg 10,10 *each leg

Adductor. 45kg 15, 15 50kg 12,10

Abductor. 45kg 15,15 50kg 12,12

Leg extention. 60kg 10,10, 8

Leg curls. 40kg 15,15 45kg 12,12

Seated calf rise. 25kg 12,12,12,15

Leg rises 20,20,20,20

Rope crunch 30kg 30 35kg 25,25,25

Hill walk. 20mins, 5.8kph, 10% incline 195calories


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So here the food part of my journal, I admit im not as structured on weekends as when im at work.

Food.

Breakfast...50g oats +30g of sultanas with 200ml semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein

tablets...multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner

pre workout shake...250ml water +2scoops green mag + 1scoop 50 callibre

Post workout shake....2scoops whey + 1scoop carb powder + 1/2scoop glutamin powder

tablets....bromelain, bcaa, zma, carnitine

snack 3.30pm....2slice of granola bar, 80g chicken slices

dinner 5.20.....100g brown pasta + 200g chicken slices + 1 whole chilli +30g of cheese

pre sleep shake....2scoops syntha 6 protein

Macro's.

Calories..1862

Protein..190.2g

Carbs..161.7g

Fat..46.9g


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Firstly id like to say i would welcome some commets, be them praise or critisim? Im here to learn from u guys.

Food.

Breakfast...50g oats + 30g sultanas with semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein

Tablets...multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain and thermo burner

Pre workout shake. 250ml water + 2scoops green mag + 1scoop 50 calibre

post workout shake. 2scoops whey protein, 1scoop carbs, 1/2scoops glutamin powder

tablets...bromelain, bcaa, zma, carnitine

2.20pm...100g brown pasta, 100g sliced chicken, 25g cheese

6pm....100g brown rice, 125g turkey, chilli n garlic

9pm banana

pre sleep shake 2scoops syntha 6 protein

Macro's

calories..1833

protein..196.5g

Carbs...152.6

Fat...45.2g

I did a very quick workout. Just wanted to do something, struggle with no rest day :blush:lol

chest.

Decline dumbbell. -15kg 20 20kg 20 22.5kg 20,20,20

decline sit ups. 20,20,20,20,20

Fly's. -15kg 15,15,15 17.5kg 15,15

bench crunch. 20,20,20,20,20

flat bench on smithy. 40kg* 12,12,12,10,11 * weight only

Oblique crunch 20kg 20,20,20,20,20


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Well i had about 4hrs sleep after a row the gf and was totally drained in work i decided i would relax for the evening and get an early nite. So tday's entry is just food.

Food.

Breakfast...50g oats + 30g sultanas with semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein

tablets...multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner

10am...50g brown pasta + 125g turkey, 1 slice granola bar, 1 apple

1pm....50g brown pasta + 125g turkey, 1 slice granola bar, 1 banana

6pm...100g brown pasta + 150g chicken

8pm..tin of tuna

pre sleep shake...2scoops syntha 6

Macros

calories...2129

Protein...224g

carbs...160g

fat...46g


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Today was a really good day, felt good with my food and my training. I couldnt do much more in the gym if i tried, which is good. Wish i could get this belly just to **** off as im getting a little low bout it, im thinking of going on a keto diet and hopefully that'll help shred me up 

Food.

Breakfast...2scoops whey protein, 50g oats +30g sultanas with semi skimmed milk

10am...50g brown pasta, 125g turkey + garlic, chilli and half an onion. 1slice granola bar, apple, 1/3 pineapple

1pm....50g brown pasta, 200g chicken +garlic,chilli and half an onion. 1 slice granola bar, banana, orange

pre workout shake, 250ml water with 1scoop green mag + 1scoop 50 calibre

post workout shake...2scoops whey, 1scoop carb powder, 1/2scoop glutamin

tablets...bcaa,zma,bromelain,carnitine

8pm....300g sweet potato, 200g cottage cheese, 1tin (130g) tuna

pre sleep shake...2scoops MYO

Macro's

Calories....2464

Protein....288.6g

Carbs....234.1g

Fat...36.5g

Back and calves.

Chin ups. 8,8,8,7,7,6

Narrow stance standing calve rise on smithy with box 20kg 15 30kg 15,15,15 40kg 12

Dumbbell bent over row 25kg 15 32.5kg 12,12,12,12

wide stance standing calve rise on smithy with box 30kg 15,15,12,12,12

deadlifts 60kg 15,15 70kg 12,12 80kg 12

seated calve rise machine 30kg 12,12,15,15,15

seated pull machine 65kg 12,12 70kg 8,8,8

lat pull down 65kg 12,10,9,8,8

leg rises 20,20,20,15,15

hill walk...10%incline, 5.7kph, 15mins = 144calories


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good bretherin, I am curious why you have carbs in the evenings?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers mate. I get a lot of views on here but no1 really comments? Don't know wat to make of it? I just thought it was important to have em with protein? Mayb I'm wrong? I know last nite carbs were high as I bought massive sweet potatos lol. I'm goin on keto soon, just as soon as I've learnt more bout it.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Im in mate,

Be patiant people will start to notice your journal.. you should pop in to other people's journals, ask questions, let others get to know you.. and im sure they will pop in your journal..


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

get some starting pics up mate


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers guys for the replys 

So today went well feeling good with my diet and my workout went good 

Food.

Breakfast...50g oats+ 30g sultanas with semi skimmed milk, 2scoops whey protein

tablets...multi-vit, omega 3, bromelain, thermo burner

10am...50g brown pasta + 200g chicken with half an onion,garlic and chilli. 1slice granola bar, 1/3 pineapple, 1kiwi

1pm....50g brown pasta + 200g chicken with half an onion,garlic and chilli. 1slice granola bar, 1banana and 1 apple

pre workout... 1scoop green mag + 1scoop 50 calibre shake

post workout....2scoops whey protein, 1scoop carb powder, 1/2scoop glutamin

tablets...bcaa,zma,bromelain and carntine

dinner...6eggs scrambled + 130g (1tin) tuna, spoon of salsa........it was meant to be an omlette but went wrong lol

pre sleep...2scoop MYO fusion

Macro's.

Calories...2546

Protein...331g

Carbs....162.9g

Fat....62.2g



now as ive been working my marco's out, it seems that my omlette has pushed my calories and fat way too high for me, next time ill only use three yolks and 6whites.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I decided to split the food and workout post, dont ask why just fancied too lol.

Workout.

Shoulders...

Seated press machine....50kg 15 70kg 12 90kg 5,5,5

Standing military press...30kg 12 40kg 7,7,7,6

Face pulls....20kg 15,15 25kg 15,15,15

Front rises palm down with dumbells....10kg 15,15,15,15

Front rises palm sideways (hammer grip).....15kgplate 15,15,15,15

Side rises.....10kg 15,15,15,15

Rear rises.....15kg 15,15,15,12

Shrugs....25kgplate 15,15,15,15

Rotater cuffs in2out and up and down.....7.5kg 10,10,10,10

Its the first time doing face pulls, felt a bit weird but im sure i'll get used to them  the twist at the end got me??


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

looking good in pics, you have a good base to work on..

No need to stick your diet up every day mate, once or twice a week is plenty.

Just keep every gym sesh logged, and any changes or questions


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

you look like bradley wiggins with those sideburns!

good effort so far by the looks of things, keep it up.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> looking good in pics, you have a good base to work on..
> 
> No need to stick your diet up every day mate, once or twice a week is plenty.
> 
> Just keep every gym sesh logged, and any changes or questions


My diet is normally the same day in day out so I suppose ur right, no need every day 

Was bloody hard gettin the pics of my bk, will get better ones up soon tho. Just need to get rid of the muffin top I've got lol. How do u find eating and being a plasterer? I work for a plasterer too and if we're not skimming its fine but it's hard to stop when we are.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> you look like bradley wiggins with those sideburns!
> 
> good effort so far by the looks of things, keep it up.


He's got proper mutton chops tho lol cheers bud


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chris-taff said:


> My diet is normally the same day in day out so I suppose ur right, no need every day
> 
> Was bloody hard gettin the pics of my bk, will get better ones up soon tho. Just need to get rid of the muffin top I've got lol. How do u find eating and being a plasterer? I work for a plasterer too and if we're not skimming its fine but it's hard to stop when we are.


I dont plaster much mate.. I run a waste oil plant, sat at a desk most of the day. The pastering is another small business I have, which I sub most of the work out.

I have a kitchen where I work, so I cook my food fresh every day..


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> I dont plaster much mate.. I run a waste oil plant, sat at a desk most of the day. The pastering is another small business I have, which I sub most of the work out.
> 
> I have a kitchen wrk, s I cook my food fresh every day..[/QUOT
> 
> Sounds good havin a hkitchen at work and able to cook ur meals fresh. Cold pasta does lose its appeal after a few weeks haha


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Wel my diet is ok i guess just realising that my macro's r way off as ive made the silly mistake of using dried weight in my pasta but im guna tweak my diet next week to hit my macros all way round...apart from protein guna hit hard on that. My workout was goin well untill my training partner turned up lol i was meant to be on my own today lol, so wasnt happy with how much i done as we've got different views on training  when we do fly's on cables we do top pin, middle pin and bottom pin positions to hit different part of chest 

Workout.

Chest n Abs.

Flat bench....60kg 12,12 70kg 10,10 75kg 6 85kg 4

dumbbell decline....25kg 15 27.5kg 15 30kg 12,12,10

decline sit ups (super set with ^^^).. 25,25,25,25,25

Ab crunch with rope pull down...35kg 20,20,20,20

Fly's on cable.... bottom.. 14kg 15 18kg 12,12

middle.. 27kg 15 32kg 12,12

top.. 36kg 14,14,12

Leg rises....20,20,20,20,20

Obligue crunch (super set ^^) 20kgplate 20,20,20,20,20

 this was my dinner  6egg whites 2yolks with 100g sliced chicken and some sweetcorn with 2spoons of salsa


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

is that reformed chicken :whistling:

Nice workout.

Wish I was where your at ;-D


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> is that reformed chicken :whistling:
> 
> Nice workout.
> 
> Wish I was where your at ;-D


erm mayb .......lol 

I think im slowly getting a bit stronger?lol, think the diet is starting to pay off? cheers tho mate, im sure ur banging the weights when ur 100%


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I wouldnt eat that ;-D


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I wouldnt eat that ;-D


tastes like chicken lmao


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Well my diet is as is, pretty good i think. pleanty of protein, some carbs and average fats. But my workout went good, could of easily sacked it off as i went latr than normal but once in there felt yeeee haaa lets go

Arms.

Dips....20,20,20 +15kg 12,10,10

Hammer curls with rope on cables....30kg 18 40kg 12,12 50kg 10 60kg 8

Overhead extension with rope on cables....40kg 15,15 45kg 12,12 55kg 8

Ez bar 21's....10kg 1,1,1 15kg 1,1,1 .............meaning i managed 21 on each one

single arm pull down reverse grip.....10kg 15 12.5kg 15 15kg 12,12 20kg 10

Reverse grip curls on ez bar 15kg 12,12,12,12,12

bicep-shoulder-tricep....10kg 15 12.5kg 10,10

 just to keep u happy george, proper chicken there mate lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

yay, real chicken hehe. You got a chain belt for the weighted dips?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> yay, real chicken hehe. You got a chain belt for the weighted dips?


yep proper chicken....well its a big frozen bag of something lol its from asda hehe im goin to the butchers this morning to see if i can buy fresh chicken each week. Ive got one and theres a nicely worn in one down the gym, i use the gym's one as its not so rigid as mine


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I just been asda, four decent steaks for £3.75, I prefer steak to chicken but it is slightly more expensive, but as Cheryl says "I'm worth it" lol. I'm thinking of making a weighted dip video.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I went to my butchers today and got 5kg tub of chicken for £.5.50 a kg.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Wel I had yesterday off training and had a bit of a cheat day but wasnt too bad, still had some shakes but had a steak n bacon hot roll and a curry for tea but i felt i needed a break. I woke up feeling nice n refreshed and looking forward to my training and i f*cking loved it today 

Workout.

Back & calves...

Chin ups....8,8,87,7,6

Standing calve rises wide stance on smith with box...30kg 15,15 50kg 10,10,10

Dumbbell Row single arm...25kg 15 35kg 10,10,10,10

Standing calve rises narrow stance on sith with box....30kg 15,15 50kg 12,12,12

Lat pull down ... 50kg 15 70kg 12,12 90kg 8,7 100kg 4

Deadlifts....60kg 14,14 80kg 12,12,12

Seated calve rise...30kg 15,15 35kg 11,12,12

Sit down narrow grip pull.... 50kg 15 65kg 9,9,9

Hill walk.....25mins, 5.7kph, 10.5% = 249calories


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I had curry today, was a treat as I had rice and a keema naan with it.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I used brown rice and only half a jar of sauce but used the fresh chicken i bought from the butchers


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Good lad, cant imagine why you ate that reformed stuff the other day, have you sniffed it lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I very rarely smell my food...my girlfriend doesnt think i even taste it i eat so quick lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

chris-taff said:


> I very rarely smell my food...my girlfriend doesnt think i even taste it i eat so quick lol


ahh the old shock and awe tactic, get it in before your stomach realises its full! used it myself many a time in all you can eat places haha!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> ahh the old shock and awe tactic, get it in before your stomach realises its full! used it myself many a time in all you can eat places haha!


Very much so, I used to go to them and absolutley demolished a minimum of 6plates of food haha, shouldnt really laugh as im paying for the bad eating now, still got the fat belly to show for it lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Woke up this morning with the annoying twinge in my back i get from down deadlifts, f*cking always happens when i go heavier than 60kg :crying:  nevermind im planning on a lotto win and getting a bi-onic back :lol: :lol: Anyways todays workout went really good. I done shoulders, with squats n leg press. I got a new *Personal Best* on my leg press, i know it aint heavy for some on here but it is for me and my short **** legs lol.

Workout.

Shoulders, Squats, Leg Press.

Seated Press....40kg 15,15 80kg 10,10 90kg 4 80kg 8 70kg 10

Leg Press....110kg 20 190kg 15 240kg 10,10 270kg 6  

Military Press...30kg 12,12 40kg 7,7,5

Squats....60kg 12 80kg 10,10 100kg 8,8

Front Rise palm down.....10kg db 15,15,15,15

side palm .....20kgplate 12,12,12,12

Side rises.....10kg 12,12,12,12

+

Rear delt fly....10kg 15,15,15,15

Shrugs....25kgplates 15,15,15,15

+

Rotate cuff....7.5kg 12,12,12,12

Leg rises....20,20,20,20,20

+

Oblique crunch ... 20kgplate 20,20,20,20,20

If i put a + underneath it means if done it as a super set


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chris-taff said:


> Woke up this morning with the annoying twinge in my back i get from down deadlifts, f*cking always happens when i go heavier than 60kg :crying:  nevermind im planning on a lotto win and getting a bi-onic back :lol: :lol: Anyways todays workout went really good. I done shoulders, with squats n leg press. I got a new *Personal Best* on my leg press, i know it aint heavy for some on here but it is for me and my short **** legs lol.
> 
> Workout.
> 
> ...


reps there bretherin!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm struggling with deadlift, Im sure I have a hunchback.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> I'm struggling with deadlift, Im sure I have a hunchback.


Go nice n light. push ur bum out and when u go down try n push ur shoulders bk  form is massively important......heres me sayin that with a bad bk lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Now i dont know if im training harder or wat but today found myself feeling hungry bout 4pm? not sure weather to take something extra with me for then? we'll see if it happens 2moz too. Well im taking a couple a days off training as my girlfriend is coming down for a week, ive said ill take a few days off training for her lol. But my workouts r starting to feel really good 

Workout....

Chest...

Flat bench...60kg 15,15 70kg 11, 10 75kg 7,7 80kg 5,5

Decline dumbbell....27.5kg 12,12,12,12,12

+

decline sit ups.... 20,20,20,20,20

Dumbbell fly's.... 15kg 15,15,15 17.5kg 12,12

Overhead stretch + press.... 25kg 15,15,15,15

Dumbbell press.....25kg 11,11,11,11,11

+

bench crunch sit up....20,20,20,20,20

Hill walk.....25mins, 11% incline,, 5.7kph = 256calories


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

meh, you might wanna set your stall out with regards the girlfriend mate. If she wants you to look good you tell her you have to train!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chris-taff said:


> Now i dont know if im training harder or wat but today found myself feeling hungry bout 4pm? not sure weather to take something extra with me for then? we'll see if it happens 2moz too. Well im taking a couple a days off training as my girlfriend is coming down for a week, ive said ill take a few days off training for her lol. But my workouts r starting to feel really good
> 
> Workout....
> 
> ...


nice one on the workout bretherin!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> meh, you might wanna set your stall out with regards the girlfriend mate. If she wants you to look good you tell her you have to train!


She's only just gone n broken down on the M40!!! so she's not coming after all  and apparently she thinks ive got an amazing body lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> nice one on the workout bretherin!


Cheers mate. any tips for me?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

chris-taff said:


> Cheers mate. any tips for me?


crikey mate I dont know much lol. I always ask flinty if I need to know anything lol.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Well ive been absent for the last week due to my missus actually turning up at 6.30am last wednesday  and then had my car in the garage for the last two so no gym for a week and boy i felt it. Felt like a chubby tw*t even tho ive walked 13.8miles in last two days lol. But enough with the excuses im back on it and ready for the grueling task of getting bk to where i was last week.

Workout.

Shoulders.

Seated Press.......50kg 15,15 80kg 10,9 90kg 6,6

Military press....40kg 6,6,6,6

Front rise palm side on .....20kgplate 12,12,12,12

front rise palm down ......10kg 12,12,12,12

Side rise.....10kg 12,12,12,12

+

Shrugs.....25kgplates 15,15,15

Rear delts.....15kg 12,12,12,12

+

Rotate cuff up n down.....8kg 10,10,10,10

rotate cuff side to side......8kg 12,12,12,12

Bench crunch...30,30,30,30

decline crunch...30,30,30,30


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

get back to it fella


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Dont worry im on it now. I started getting withdraw symptoms lol....hows ur training goin mate?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Good mate. Consistent


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I try n be consistant mate


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chris-taff said:


> I try n be consistant mate


Thats when you see the best results... things do get in the way sometimes, but just try and work around it:thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Jay.32 said:


> Thats when you see the best results... things do get in the way sometimes, but just try and work around it:thumbup1:


x2, consistency is everything in this game, be it consistent training, eating or sleeping. If you don't have time, make time. That's what I did and never looked back.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I do try n be consistant, it was only coz my gf came to see me as we live 320miles apart lol but were planning on moving in together so i wont many sessions then


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Wel im slowly getting bk to where i was before my week off  im quite happy with my diet, guna stick it for a while and then look into bulking up. 

Workout.

Back.

Chin ups....9,9,9,8,8,7

Seated Pull....50kg 15 65kg 10,10 70kg 8,8

Lat pull down....80kg 12 90kg 8,8,8

Bent ova row narrow grip....15kg 12,12,12,12

Bent ova row wide grip....15kg 12,12,12 20kg 12

Single arm db pull....35kg 10,10,8,8

Deadlifts....50kg 15,15,15

Hill walk...11%incline...5.7kph...15mins.......153calories


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

chris-taff said:


> I do try n be consistant, it was only coz my gf came to see me as we live 320miles apart lol but were planning on moving in together so i wont many sessions then


well atleast you were doing a bit of cardio with her. :thumb:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> some1 put a pic up of a chicken breast in an omlette, thought that was good.


was that meee  ) lol


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

good stuff matey just been reading.

ppl do underestimate how much life can get in the way sometimes don't they.

just been looking at ur workouts do you do 4 sets on each exercise ?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> was that meee  ) lol


I believe it was


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> good stuff matey just been reading.
> 
> ppl do underestimate how much life can get in the way sometimes don't they.
> 
> just been looking at ur workouts do you do 4 sets on each exercise ?


I only see my gf every two/three weeks but she came down for a week and she had the come bk to bed eyes all week how could i say no lol

It just depends really mate, if i train on my own i just got with wats comfy sometimes 5 or 6 sets


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> well atleast you were doing a bit of cardio with her. :thumb:


Yep did a LOT of cardio


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

chris-taff said:


> I only see my gf every two/three weeks but she came down for a week and she had the come bk to bed eyes all week how could i say no lol
> 
> It just depends really mate, if i train on my own i just got with wats comfy sometimes 5 or 6 sets


i have been using 5x5 for my heavy compounds bench,bor,squat ect and worked with 3 sets of 12 for the more iso orientated exercises but i start with my 10rm then once i manage 3 sets of 12 i up the weight and have probly seen my best strength gains yet !

but that could also be down to 3500 cals a day lol cutting them down to 2800 from now tho


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So today's workout was legs and i dont think i could do any more as my thighs and glutes were ****d, i could only manage 10mins cardio it was murder

workout.

Legs.

Squats....50kg 15 70kg 15,15 100kg 10 120kg 6,6 130kg 5  PB 

Lunges....bar only 15 30kg 12 40kg 10,10,10 45kg 6,6

Standing calve rise on smithy with box.....40kg 15,15 50kg 12,12,12 60kg 15,15

Leg press ...... 120kg 15 150kg 15,15 200kg 8,8

Hill walk....11%..5.6khp...10mins = 103calories


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Im feeling a bit negative today. Dont feel im eating enough nor getting any bigger nor stronger.But i feel i cant eat any more during the day  mite just be a minor funk i get from time to time. My workout was ok but again i was training on my own as my training partner let me down, need a new one lol

Workout...

Chest....

Flat Bench... 60kg 15,14 75kg 7,6,7

Decline....50kg 12,12 60kg 10,10,10

Fly's ......15kg 15,15 17.5kg 12,12 20kg 10

Incline dumbbell....20kg 12,10,12,11

+

30kg bar ......12,10,12,12

Bench crunch... 30,30,30,30,30

Oblique crunch...25kgP 20,20,20,20,20

Stryder...15mins, 230calories


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Sunday's wrkout.

Arms.

Dips...20,20 +20kg 10,11,11,10

Curls...10kg 15 17.5kg 12,12,12 20kg 8

Skullcrushers....20kg 15,15 25kg 12,10,10

hammer curls....20kg 10,10 25kg 8,8,8

overhead cable pull....50kg 12,12 55kg 9,9,7

cable curls....12.5kg 20 15kg 15,15 20kg 10 25kg 8

Bicep-shoulder-tricep....10kg 15 12.5kg 8,7,7

stryder 15mins level 5 = 123 calories (think the 230 count on last one was wrong lol)

hill walk 15mins =149calories


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Shoulders n calves.

Seated press....50kg 15,15 80kg 10,10,9 85kg 7

Seated calve....30kg 15,15 40kg 12,12,12

Military press....30kg 12 40kg 6,6,6,5

front rise p/d.....10kg 15,15,15

+

front rise p/s....20kgP 12,12,12

+

side rise....10kg 15,15,15

rear delt cables....13.5kg 18 18kg 15 22.5kg 12 27kg 7

standing calve....40kg 15,15 50kg 15,15,15

upright row ...25kg 12,12,12,12

+

rotate cuff.....8kg 12,12,10

Shrugs....60kg 15,15,15,15

Stryder 150mins = 125calories


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So id thought id up load a few recent pics.

 [



As u can see my calves are more defind than large ( not that they are that much lol)

Anywhoo my workouts is goin ok, guna review my diet over the weekend to see if i can bulk up 

workout.

Chest..

Incline....40kg 12,12 60kg 10,10 70kg 6,5

decline....60kg 12,12 70kg 10 75kg 8 80kg 5

bench....60kg 10,9,10,10,10

fly's.....15kg 15,15 20kg 10,10,10

stretch....30kg 12,12,12,12

decline sit ups...+20kg 20,20,20,20,20

+

Oblique crunch...+25kg 20,20,20,20,20

Stryder 15mins = 135calories


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Decent pics mate!

Dont mean any offence by this but your legs are alot more defined than your upper body, calves look decent btw. You must hold more fat on your upper body than lower, I guess thats genetic tho, I seem to hold it all on my ass/love handles :lol:

Keep it up though. I'd switch it up and do decline bench first as it seems to be your strongest lift, and really push hard since you wont be fatigued from doing incline. I bet you could hit 90kg for reps that way. Then rotate it back to incline first and vice versa, keep your body guessing.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

sexy calves bretherin (no ****)


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Decent pics mate!
> 
> Dont mean any offence by this but your legs are alot more defined than your upper body, calves look decent btw. You must hold more fat on your upper body than lower, I guess thats genetic tho, I seem to hold it all on my ass/love handles :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> sexy calves bretherin (no ****)


haha little worried :whistling:

wish they were bigger to match my thighs


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So ive been away from my laptop for a few days but ive still been training  im contemplating a few things for the near future. I wanna bulk up but as im holding fat already as concerend ill get to big to cut and get ripped. Another is ive been thinking of taking a cycle of winney? now i know both are different roads to take and thats why im contemplating which way to go? So ill post my recent workouts up and u can all have a butchers  

Arms.

Dips...20,20 +20kg 12,12,10 +30kg 6,4

Preacher curls....10kg 15 20kg 15,15 25kg 12 35kg 6,5

headcruchers....20kg 15,15 25kg 12,12 30kg 6

hammer curls....15kg 12 20kg 10,10,10 25kg 7,7

overhead rope pull.....25kg 10,10,10 30kg 6,6

cable biceps curls....15kg 15 20kg 12,12 25kg 8,8

bicep-shoulder-tricep....10kg 15,15 12.5kg 8,8

Leg rises....20,20,20,18,18

cable crunch....25kg 20 35kg 20,20,20

Bk.

Chin ups...10,9,9,8,7

seated pull...50kg 15 70kg 8,8 75kg 6,6

lat pull down....50kg 15 80kg 10 100kg 6,6 120kg 3

single dummbell row....30kg 12,12 35kg 10 40kg 8

deadlifts...60kg 15,15,15

Shoulders.

Military press....30kg 12,12 40kg 7,7,5

seated press.....80kg 10,10,10 85kg 8,8, 90kg 8

front rise p/d....10kg 15,15,15

front rise s/p.....20kgP 15,15,15

side rise...10kg 15,15,15

+

rear delts....12.5kg 12,12,12

shrugs....25kgP 15,15,15

+

upright row...20kgbar 15,15,15


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

The more muscle you get, the easier it is to cut mate, as your body requires itself to burn more energy, the more weight it is moving around. If you gain a stone of solid muscle its equivalent to carrying a 1stone backpack around all day etc!

But if its just a stone of fat then it will just be a stone of fat extra to get rid of.

Winny would be good, but some people dont like the cramps and jointpain that come with it. Look into winny or anavar would be my input. With var you can cut and gain ALOT of strength, its just quite expensive.

Any more q's just ask :thumb:


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Hav u any dietary tips for me to bulk but not get fat? Hav a look at my diet n see where I could improve. Be as critical as u like 

1scoop whey, 50g porridge.....breckie

1scoop peptide fussion.....8am

150g brown pasta, 200g chicken. 2slices of granola bars. 1/2 pineapple 1/4 punet grapes.....10am

1 scoop fussion.......12pm

150g Brown pasta, 2tins mackerel. 2slices granola bars. Apple, banana.....1pm

1scoop fussion......3pm

1scoop whey, 1/4scoop glutamin.....post wrkout

6egg white n 2yolk omelette with tin of tuna.......8.30pm

1scoop casein and 1scoop fussion......pre bed shake

Wat u think?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

chris-taff said:


> Hav u any dietary tips for me to bulk but not get fat? Hav a look at my diet n see where I could improve. Be as critical as u like
> 
> 1scoop whey, 50g porridge.....breckie
> 
> ...


Not too bad tbh mate, I'd add in another meal with some protein if your bulking, as the only real food protein your getting is from 200g chicken, 2tins mackrel and a tin of tuna. A bit from the egg whites as well. Even if it means cooking say 400g of chicken at 10am and eating half at 10am and another half at 10pm.

This should give you a decent amount of protein, which should be kept constant, and then if you find you are gaining fat simply lower carbs, until you are gaining muscle but not fat. Keep up the various protein shakes as they are spot on mate.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Not too bad tbh mate, I'd add in another meal with some protein if your bulking, as the only real food protein your getting is from 200g chicken, 2tins mackrel and a tin of tuna. A bit from the egg whites as well. Even if it means cooking say 400g of chicken at 10am and eating half at 10am and another half at 10pm.
> 
> This should give you a decent amount of protein, which should be kept constant, and then if you find you are gaining fat simply lower carbs, until you are gaining muscle but not fat. Keep up the various protein shakes as they are spot on mate.


I do try n eat as late as I can and have the casein shake combo bout 10.30pm but u recon hav 200g of chicken too  . I don't hav any carbs after my lunch as I feel I use their energy by then. Which is a bit of a shame coz I love pasta n rice  and I'm not the best cook so I'm struggling with meals with no carbs other than egg whites lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

chris-taff said:


> I do try n eat as late as I can and have the casein shake combo bout 10.30pm but u recon hav 200g of chicken too  . I don't hav any carbs after my lunch as I feel I use their energy by then. Which is a bit of a shame coz I love pasta n rice  and I'm not the best cook so I'm struggling with meals with no carbs other than egg whites lol


carbs arent necessarily bad, but in moderation. Try sweet potato, low fat yoghurt/cream (good for sauces etc to liven up chicken), nuts, wholemeal bread, brown rice etc, theres absolutely loads.

If you can use myfitnesspal to work out your calories with the diet above, it will tell you how much cals from protein, how much from fats, and how much from carbs. then you can see what you need to adjust. If your carbs are taking you over the limit of your allowance just reduce them. If you arent getting enough cals up them.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> carbs arent necessarily bad, but in moderation. Try sweet potato, low fat yoghurt/cream (good for sauces etc to liven up chicken), nuts, wholemeal bread, brown rice etc, theres absolutely loads.
> 
> If you can use myfitnesspal to work out your calories with the diet above, it will tell you how much cals from protein, how much from fats, and how much from carbs. then you can see what you need to adjust. If your carbs are taking you over the limit of your allowance just reduce them. If you arent getting enough cals up them.


Not sayin carbs r bad bud. Just sayin I don't eat em after certain time I've seen a benefit in doin it that's all  love sweet potato 

I've done my macro's and its on here I think but ppl hav said its quite low in all areas? Mite hav to weigh myself this weekend on the scales in the gym n see my bf % and go from there


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah if you get your weight then you can calculate how many calories you need to maintain, and then from there you can calculate what you need to cut, and how much you need to bulk. Its a constantly evolving thing tbh, you'll have to keep adjusting things as you get heavier.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I know my bf was 15% about 7weeks ago? I'm hoping I'm slightly less than that if not the carbs r gettin cut down lol I just wanna be bigger but with muscle n not fat, but still get ripped.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its very hard to build and lose fat tbh mate, especially natty.

Has to be super strict with calories perfect. If your staying natty you have to pretty much bulk, gain some fat, and then lose it later.

Take your weight in lbs, divide it by 100, which will give you 1% of your body weight. Then say if you want to get to 10% bodyfat you need to lose 5% fat, so times the 1% by 5 and thats how much fat you need to lose to get there.


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Wat do u mean by natty bud?

ok ive worked it out, i weight about 154lbs, divide by 100 is 1.54 x 5 = 7.7.....is that 7.7lbs then?


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So my wrkout today was chest. Now im not sure if im doin enough in this area so i mite step it up 

Chest..

Decline....60kg 15,15 80kg 5,8 90kg 6,6

flat bench db...25kg 15 30kg 10,9,9

cable fly's... 25kg 15,15 30kg 10,10

+

leg rises...20,20,20,20,20

wide dips...12,12,12,15

+

cable crunch....40kg 30 65kg 30,30,30

10min run = 122calories


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

chris-taff said:


> Wat do u mean by natty bud?
> 
> ok ive worked it out, i weight about 154lbs, divide by 100 is 1.54 x 5 = 7.7.....is that 7.7lbs then?


yes mate exactly that, so if you were to lose 7.7lbs of pure fat you would be at 10% bf. Helps to have a figure to work towards, but obviously at just over 146lbs unless your around 3 feet tall you probably arent going to look huge. SO your gonna have to work at losing the 7.7lbs of fat and gaining the same, and more of muscle.

Natty means natural mate, as in no drugs. Steroids, GH, peps etc make a person 'unnatural' if you will. Whatever you choose to do, its your decision mate, dont let people talk you into it, or out of it. The one thing I will say is if you choose to go down the route of steroids, ask questions, do your research on them, and know exactly what your doing before you start. It helps a huge amount!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yes mate exactly that, so if you were to lose 7.7lbs of pure fat you would be at 10% bf. Helps to have a figure to work towards, but obviously at just over 146lbs unless your around 3 feet tall you probably arent going to look huge. SO your gonna have to work at losing the 7.7lbs of fat and gaining the same, and more of muscle.
> 
> Natty means natural mate, as in no drugs. Steroids, GH, peps etc make a person 'unnatural' if you will. Whatever you choose to do, its your decision mate, dont let people talk you into it, or out of it. The one thing I will say is if you choose to go down the route of steroids, ask questions, do your research on them, and know exactly what your doing before you start. It helps a huge amount!


losing fat is hard work but i think i can get there slowly mate. I think i mite lower my carbs a bit and add an extra chicken in my diet.  I wanna get bigger but with a lean look. i carry fat around the belly n lower bk, i think prob 10% of my bf is there 

Ive thought about it and read some things bout winny and tbh i think i'll stay natty for now. I'll stick to food n shakes


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

wel wat a total crock of ****!! i had a really bad twinge on friday doing deadlifts and i was doing squats today and its ****ing gone again plus i feel fat as **** as ive tweaked my diet with bad results!! its bk to chicken n no makerel. less carbs more clean protein. the only plus today was i did PB my squats but at a price. so next week i will be doing cardio n abs

Legs.

Squats....60kg 15,15 80kg 12 100kg 12,12 140kg 4PB  

Leg curl....45kg 15,15 55kg 10,10

Leg pess.....100kg 15 200kg 12,12 240kg 8,8

standing calve....40kg 15,15 60kg 12,12,12

Had to stop as my bk was killing me


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So today was the last day im using makerel, if im using fish it will b tuna  i love makerel tho which is a shame  . My bk is still a little sore but done arms today and it was gd  im guna have two days of cardio n abs, just in the hope of burning some fat  guna also walk to the gym n bk and do swimming. then sunday ill weight myself and hopfully see wat i like :rolleye:

Arms..

Dips....20,20 +25kg 9,9,9

double cable curls....15kg 15,15 20kg 15,15 25kg 10 30kg 8

overhead rope pull...40kg 15 50kg 12,12 55kg 9,10

hammer curls.....20kg 8,8 15kg 12,12

headcrushers....20kg 15 25kg 12,10,9

preacher curls...25kg 12,12 30kg 10,10

bi-shoulder-tri....12.5kg 8,8,8

+

reverse grip curl...20kg bar 12,12,12

10min run = 110cals


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Some good weights mate, keep it up, its all about consistency in this game!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Cheers bud. just gotta rest my back up, do some cardio over the weekend and ill get my bf done


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Yeh mate ur lifting some good weight there keep it up 

Are u ATG on it squats ? A have never really went for any 1rm's a might try a few lol.

See ur considering the dark side .....

Me too a cant wait to have a blast mainly because I feel if I am spending good money on gear I will want the best results a cam get there for not being a foodslut !! Ha ha

But I refuse to do it until I am 13st sitting at bout 14.5 now !!!

But I do plan on cutting on the gear as my goals are lean athletic look and I personally feel I will be better slowly bulking rather than slowly cutting lol


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> Yeh mate ur lifting some good weight there keep it up
> 
> Are u ATG on it squats ? A have never really went for any 1rm's a might try a few lol.
> 
> ...


ATG? sorry mate im a proper bimbo when it come to abreviations :confused1: :stupid: lol

I was considering it mate, very much but having read a few reports n doing some asking about i think its not for me.....for now. :tongue:

r u losing weight slowly then mate? wat were u say last week or two weeks ago? I find personally no carbs after lunch wrk really well for me as by the time i train ive used loads of energy in wrk ( i labour for a plasterer)


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Im natty too, putting it on and taking it off, putting it on isnt great when youve been a bloater ;-D


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

ATG- ass to ground lol i was 15st3 on monday morning was 14,6 yesterday so before my binge today and if i stuck it out till Monday morning id of hit 14,3 come monday but a lot of that was water retention.

i just wish ii was an ecto lol so much easier......


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> Im natty too, putting it on and taking it off, putting it on isnt great when youve been a bloater ;-D


ur not a bloater buddy. Ive been up to 14st 10 at my heviest :rolleye:


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Daggaz said:


> ATG- ass to ground lol i was 15st3 on monday morning was 14,6 yesterday so before my binge today and if i stuck it out till Monday morning id of hit 14,3 come monday but a lot of that was water retention.
> 
> i just wish ii was an ecto lol so much easier......


i dnt let my knees go much past a 90 degree angle as i feel then u use a lot of glutes and i just want to wrk on my quads.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

At my heaviest I was over 18 stone mate!


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

Wel sunday was a total waste of time. I went out on sat nite with a mate i hadnt seen in a while and hit the beer hard, last i remember was downing a glass of desperado with 3 shots of zambuca and then waking up at 12 on sunday lol i spent sunday with my head in the toilet every 30mins so not a very gd day for me. I didnt train, i didnt eat and i got wat i deserved. Monday was a really good gym sesh tho done bk n calves and i was very happy with it  im considering doin a keto diet a month after this weekend as the result of no carbs on sunday i saw a very strong definition in my top four abs and i liked it so im guna focus on cutting for a while now 

Back and calves

pull ups....10,10,10,9,8

seated pull....60kg 12,12 70kg 10 80kg 4 75kg 6

seated calve....20kg 15 40kg 12 45kg 12,12,10

lat pull down...70kg 15 90kg 8,8 100kg 7,7 120kg 3

dumbell row....30kg 12,12 35kg 10,10 37.5kg 8

standing calve....50kg 15,15,15 70kg 12,12

leg rises.....20,20,20,20,20

+

cable crunch....30kg 30 35kg 30,30,30 40kg 25

hill walk....5.7kmh, 11%, 20mins = 205cals


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

George-Bean said:


> At my heaviest I was over 18 stone mate!


how tall r u tho buddy? Im only a short ****, 5'6 lol looks bad on the that height


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

nice workout bretherin. How about getting into the dragon flags club?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

5-8 I was a little tubby one ;-D


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

I honestly havnt got the core strengh mate


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

wel i didnt get time to write this in my journal after last nite gym sesh so i'll write down yesterday's and today's down now.

Chest.

db flat bench.. 20kg 15 35kg 8,8,8,8

incline fly's....20kg 12,12,12

+

25kg bar....12,12,12

decline.....60kg 12,10,12,12

cable fly's bottom .......18kg 15,15,15

middle.......27kg 15,15,15

top... 32kg 15,20 36kg 15

cable crunch knelt down......65kg 30,30,30,30

+

leg rises....20,20,20,20

Arms.

dips.... 20 20kg 12,11 25kg 9 30kg 7

curls....15kg 12,12,12

+

21's.....25kgbar

close grip bench....40kg 15 50kg 12,12 55kg 10

cable curls....25kg 12,12 30kg 8,8

single arms tri cable extension overhead......10kg 15 12.5kg 15 15kg 10,10

reverse grip curls....20kgbar 15,15,15,15

bench crunch....30,30,30,30,30

+

oblique crunch 25kgP....20,20,20,20,20


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So i had a very relaxing weekend off as my missus came down for a visit. I done a lot of cardio   but i didnt train as i was busy and sunday after shed gone i was recovering haha but i did train today and i felt pretty good  mayb there's something about having a little time off now and again 

Shoulders + Calves

Seated Press....60kg 15,15 90kg 7,8,6

military press....30kg 12 40kg 7,8,7,8

seated calve rise....35kg 15,15 45kg 10,10,10,11

front rise p/d.....10kg 15,15,15

+

side rise ....10kg 12,12,12

front rise s/p ....20kgP 12,12,12

+

rear rise ....15kg 12,12,12

standing calve ....60kg 12,12,12,12

+

shrugs .....25kgP 15,15,15,15

standing calve .....80kg 10,10,10,10

+

upright rows ....25kgbar 12,12,12,12


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So ive felt pretty good of late, just a few things in my head last week made me a bit low. Never mind wat doesnt break us and all that. Im still feeling a little concered that im not gain as much muscle as id like, im eating enough i think but am i training hard enough? I see progression in other guys down the gym and wonder are they natty or on the dark side?? had a very brief chat with the missus bout it and she would be ok with me going on them if AND only if i didnt change in myself, first signs and they're gone, soo mayb just mayb in the near future i will  For now im just trying to enjoy as much as i can  

Back...

Chins....10,10,10,9,9

seated pull....70kg 10 80kg 6,6,5 70kg 10

lat pull down....80kg 15 100kg 9,9,7 120kg 3

dumbell row.....30kg 12,12 35kg 10,10

deadlifts.....50kg 15,15,15


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So i havent really logged on here of late, losing a slight intrest on here but will update this anyways. Im still feeling a slight concern that im not improving as much as id hoped for i put a lot of effort in to both diet and traing, mayb theres more i can do? I trained chest on wednesday n legs thursday and had yesterday off. Looking bk on my wednesday routine im not really happy with, i should of added in there decline bench. I think i do train more on my own but obviously heavyier with my gym buddy.

Chest...

Bench.....60kg 15 80kg 8,8,8 90kg 4

Incline bench...... 70kg 8,8,8,6

Fly machine......bottom....22.6kg 12,12 27kg 10

middle.....27kg 15 36kg 12,12

top.....36kg 15 45kg 12,12

standing rope crunch....30kg 30 45kg 25,25,25,25

hill walk .....10mins, 11%, 5.7kph = 103cals

Legs.

Squats....50kg 15 90kg 15,15 110kg 12,12 140kg 3

Standing calve.....60kg 12,12 80kg 10,10 60kg 12,12

Leg curl.....45kg 15,15 55kg 10,10 60kg 6

adductor......45kg 15,15 50kg 12,10

abductor....45kg 15 55kg 12,12,12

rear kick.....45kg 12,12,12,12

leg pess .....140kg 12,12 190kg 10,10 210kg 8

sitting calve....40kg 15,15,15,15


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Its picture time mate..........


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So ive got a few sessions to update on here. Im still a little not feeling nor seeing any improvements, i still see the same body as i did last month. I will post pics up after ive logged everything down.

Arms

dips....25 +25kg 12,12 30kg 10,10 (non weight) 20

preacher curls.....20kg 15 30kg 12,12,12 35kg 8

close grip bench....50kg 12,12 52.5kg 11,10,9

hammer curls....15kg 12,12 17.5kg 10,10 20kg 8

rope pull down....40kg 15 45kg 12,12 55kg 10,10

double cable curl....20kg 15 25kg 12 30kg 8,8,7

single arm tri....15kg 12,12 20kg 9,9 25kg 7

reverse curls.....20kgbar 15,15 25kgbar 15,15

wrist curl....10kg 12,12 12.5kg 9,9

Chest

decline.....50kg 15 70kg 12,12 80kg 8,8

bench....60kg 12,12,12,12

+

bench crunch....30,30,30,30

seated incline machine....60kg 8,8,7,8

db fly's .....15kg 15,15 20kg 10,9 25kg 6

overhead stretch......25kg 15,15,15,15

seated wide chest machine......40kg 15 50kg 15,15,15

standing rope crunch....45kg 30,30,30,30,30

leg rises.....20,20,20,20,20

+

oblique crunch....25kg 20,20,20,20,20

hillwalk.....11%,5.7kph, 10mins = 103calories

shoulders

seated press.....50kg 15 80kg 12,12 90kg 7,6

standing press....40kg 9,9,8,9

front rise p/d....10kg 15,15,15

+

shrugs....25kg 15,15,15

front rise s/p.....20kgP 12,12,12

+

upright rows......25kg 12,12,12

side rise......10kg 12,12,12 15kg 8,8

+

rear delts.....15kg 10,10,10,10


----------



## chris-taff (Jul 7, 2012)

So ive done my back in at the gym. Picked up some weights (bend at the knee and lift) and got the most sharpest of electic pains shoot up my spine and up my neck to my eyes, followed by a tiny little yelp lol. Im taking a week off the gym now to recover. See you soon........i hope lol


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Mind your diet, week off is no excuse to hit the fridge hehe. Hope all gets well soon mate.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

bump


----------

